
Mattermost and Jitsi come together to deliver deeper collaboration - jasonblais
https://mattermost.com/blog/mattermost-and-jitsi/
======
profiler242
Ravis de voir l application de vidéoconférence open source une belle occasion
de plus pour soutenir et porter l application encore plus haut

------
abdusabri
Exciting to see two large open source projects work together and offer such
nice integration

~~~
liusy182
indeed. super cool to see pieces of open source tools come together to empower
end users.

------
mzubairahmed
This is best open source combination, open source chat app + open source video
call app

------
abdulsmapara11
Wonderful to see the open source Video conferencing app - Jitsi coming
together with the open source messaging app Mattermost. Exciting!

------
wget
Wow. Indeed. That solution is pretty slick to have. This allows us to have a
completely GAFAM free solution in terms of corporate communication. \o/

And in order to respect new privacy related regulations like GDPR, it really
comes in handy. Especially as you know that some local European govs are
beginning to become suspicious towards solutions like Office 365 which is not
respecting GDPR.

Plus the fact that the EU court invalidated the privacy shield recently which
means using US cloud is incompatible with EU privacy law.

~~~
abdusabri
Sure! Having an option to have such tools and setup in a self-hosted
environment is great! I don't think there are other options that even come
close to this

